#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Script for the 10 Drilling CDs of Schlumberger

## fbiagent007

To help non-English-native oilmen (I am one of them) and new petroleum professionals (once again, I am one of them) to better understand the 10 Drilling CDs (Schlumberger training material).




The 10 CDs can be found from:
Sticky: Schlumberger drilling cd's (  1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
eng_hamada_4u 


Let's improve ourselves together!
 :Smile: See More: Script for the 10 Drilling CDs of Schlumberger

----------


## Mohamed

it's very nice , thanks

----------


## Danielito_petrolero

I couldnt download it!!! Please, can you send me the link?? 

Thanks in advance,

Daniel

----------


## Danielito_petrolero

I couldnt download it!!! Please, can you send me the link?? 

Thanks in advance,

Daniel

----------


## axl456

> This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
> 
> This limit is reached.
> 
> To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.



 :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## mines2006

Thanks very much

----------


## zlith

thanks for sharing!!

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks for the contribution.

----------


## antique2004

thanx dear

----------


## jose garcia

please link

----------


## harish6680

Dear Friend thanks for sending this materials but i am looking for can you tell me where they can use the Nuclear Guages for Well oil logging, if you have any videos related  this subject and HSE safety precaution for Nuclear guages while using and instalation. 


              I here that SLB have very good system in this process so pls 


                thank you for your entire effort.

----------


## RCI

Thank you so much  for  your contribution.

Regards

Richard C. ILLA

----------


## Alejandr

Thanks you so much for your contribution



AlejandroSee More: Script for the 10 Drilling CDs of Schlumberger

----------


## mhhalim

Gazum ALAh Khair ya akhe
Many thanks for all ur effort
It is  really wonderful

----------


## holypax

it's very nice , thanks

----------


## JuanK

Good job, thanks for the effort and most important, thanks for sharing!

----------


## anateghpour

great job

thanks

----------


## mubeshar786

Thanks Brother! God will bless you for this! Amen

----------


## dodji

thank you very much for sharing :-)

----------


## allan7581

Did you find this post helpful?  |  
I couldnt download it!!! Please, can you send me the link?? 

Thanks in advance,

----------


## Mithun Lakshmanan

thnx for the uploads !! i am a recent graduate and always on the lookout for interesting stuff !! hope to hear more on such !!!

----------


## whgallo

Thanks man

----------


## thanhhaun

It's nice
Thnk

----------


## ahmed abou zena

can any one upload this file again ??

amohsean@gmail.com

----------


## ahmed abou zena

HEY GUYS i get it thanks a lot

See More: Script for the 10 Drilling CDs of Schlumberger

----------


## charlieguddu

Hey Guys, I am not able to find any links for the script of drilling cds...please send me the links as soon as possible on
prashant45@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## olecram_EGC

Hi!!
Tnx very much for the contribution, but can u please tell me the password for uncompressing the files(CD 1) and the others. tnx
Marcelo

----------


## Mad_Tidus

> Hey Guys, I am not able to find any links for the script of drilling cds...please send me the links as soon as possible on
> prashant45@hotmail.com
> Thanks in advance.



I can't find any links for the script of drilling cd's too.. Please, send me the links or file to the madtidus@gmail.com. Thanks a lot!

----------


## mohammed_eldawy

thanks

----------


## robin0151

thanks

----------


## zealousman

Anyone hv the links pls send me. 

Many thankss

----------


## Fluid man

I am going to buy tablet  NavRoad NEXO : 

On this website is tablet specification:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

What do you think about whether *10 CD Drilling Course from Schlumberger* will work on tablet my tablet ? It able to normal work ?

----------


## wmmjr

I can't find any links for the script of drilling cd's too.. Please, send me the links or file to the walter.mousinho@gmail.com. Thanks a lot!

----------


## mr.kunhut225

no see link to download

----------


## Mohedano

Hello, how can i download the files? my email is jlmohedano@hotmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Raunak Gupta

I'm Unable to find the link to the script of schlumberger Drilling Cds (English).Please help.
Thank you in advance.


my email id is raunaksince1992@gmail.comSee More: Script for the 10 Drilling CDs of Schlumberger

----------


## Hassan_engr39

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thx so much

----------


## Enriqueryan

> To help non-English-native oilmen (I am one of them) and new petroleum professionals (once again, I am one of them) to better understand the 10 Drilling CDs (Schlumberger training material).
> 
> 
> The 10 CDs can be found from:
> Sticky: Schlumberger drilling cd's (  1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
> eng_hamada_4u 
> 
> 
> Let's improve ourselves together!



Great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mohedano

Thanks for the links, i find another page....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Mohedano

Thanks for the links, i find another page....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Mohedano

Dear Hassan, this files its in spanish too?

----------


## millerzjy

where is the download address?

----------


## Hassan_engr39

Mohedano.... yes after downloading you can select language ....

the cd's are explained in 6 languages:
Arabic
English
French
Spanish
Indonesian
Portuguese

----------


## johnamedy

My partner and i could'nt get this!!! Please, can you deliver myself the hyperlink??

Many thanks upfront,

----------


## Hassan_engr39

Johnamdy...you can try this link..


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

